# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  MTB Flow Country Marathon

## Biker1983

Hey Leute
Wollte mal fragen da gäbe es ein "Flow Country Marathon"-Rennen mit 18,8km und 650hm mit Steilkurven, Wellen und und und aber auch zwei Anstiege schon etwas steilere (keine Ahnung ob auf Asphalt oda Waldweg) macht es da Sinn mit einem All-Mountain Ghost 150mm (absenkbar auf 120mm) mitzufahren oda ist das mehr was für Hardtails max. 120mm ?

----------


## Tyrolens

Kommt drauf an, wie dein AM-Bike aufgebaut ist. Wenn's halbwegs leicht ist - warum nicht. Sinn macht es freilich erst, wenn das Bike irgendwo auch Vorteile bringt. 
650 Hm sind auch nicht die Welt.

----------


## Biker1983

Es ist das Ghost AMR plus 7500 2013er Gabel lässt sich auf 120mm absenken u. Pro Pedal beim Dämpfer fürs rauftreten u. hat ca. 14kg. Da müsst i dann wahrsch. 2,35er Semislick reifen rauftun statt mit den 2,35er Noby Nick fahren. I denk ma halt das man eher mit an 120er oda 130er Hardtail besser drann bist (auch schneller) und mit meinem doch zu träge rumeierst. Mich reizt das Rennen hauptsächlich wg. den Trailpassagen, leider sind noch keine Fotos von d. Strecke vorhanden.

----------


## Pilatus

wo ist denn das Rennen?
das klingt ja so als wäre es eh schon gebaut und dann sollte man auch fotos im netz finden.

----------


## FLo33

Im östlichen Kärnten, siehe hier.

----------


## noox

Also wenn ich mir die Strecke vom Höhenprofil anschaue, dann bist mit dem schnellsten/leichtesten XC-Bike am besten beraten. 8 km sind in der Ebene, ca 7 km bergauf und 4 km bergab. D.h. mit einem abfahrtsorientierteren Bike hast du höchstens auf 4 km einen Vorteil - also auf nicht mal 1/4 der Strecke. Zeitmäßig schaut's noch schlechter aus - auf vielleicht 10% bis max 15% der Zeit hast du einen Vorteil gegenüber einem XC-Bike. Auf 90% einen Nachteil.

wir haben grad ein ähnliches Problem beim Bikes & Beats Festival in Saalbach. Da gibts ein 3-Tages-Etappen-Rennen. Uphill, eben, Downhill. Insgesamt ist der Uphill-Anteil aber auch so hoch, dass du keine Chance gegen einen XC-Fahrer mit XC-Bike hast ...

----------


## FLo33

Hannes, wo hast du ein Höhenprofil gefunden? Bin ich blind?

_Edit:_ Habs gefunden. Schlechtes Menü

----------

